

Google Abandoning Wildfire - rschapman

I work at a university using Wildfire by Google. Was just told they are refunding us our money and that &quot;They are not in the business of social.&quot; Payments for service stops April 1st and Maintenance stops September 1st.
======
jagreer
[http://www.businessinsider.com.au/google-ends-
wildfire-2014-...](http://www.businessinsider.com.au/google-ends-
wildfire-2014-3)

[http://wildfireapp.blogspot.com/2014/03/accelerating-our-
wil...](http://wildfireapp.blogspot.com/2014/03/accelerating-our-wildfire-
integration.html)

------
smcnally
Who said "not in the business of social?" Google, or someone up your Uni chain
of command relaying the message to you?

If the former, that would have G+ and YouTube connotations. I don't think
someone at Google said that to you or to anyone.

------
tectonic
Aw, they gave out the best swag at conferences.

------
djyaz1200
Wow!

